
Churbuck.com » The Gilded Cage: Why My Next Tablet Won’t Be an iPad - apress
http://www.churbuck.com/wordpress/2011/02/the-gilded-cage-why-my-next-tablet-wont-be-an-ipad/
======
apress
I was all excited to fork over more dough to Uncle Stevie this year for a
Verizon iPhone 5 and the 2nd gen iPad, but Apple's recent moves are giving me
real pause. Dave Churbuck here outlines some options. I only wonder whether
any Android tablets will come in below the iPad's price. No sign of that yet.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
There's plenty of Android tablets below the price of the iPad. In fact there
were Android tablets, below the price of the iPad, before there was an iPad
with a price to be below.

